# Price question



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Im wondering what it would cost to get say a 21inch 5lb or so smallmouth bass. I catch alot of nice fish that would look good on my wall. I havent caught that once in a lifetime fish that I would want mounted but I always wonder what it would cost to have one mounted.
Undertow


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i charge $10 per inch.i urge you to not decide on a taxidermist based on price alone, make sure you take a look at their work.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Well of course I would look at their work. Im just kind of getting some kind of estimate. If I caught a fish that I thought was worth getting mounted I wouldnt go cheap. But I would like some kind of price range.
Undertow


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

$10.00 per inch here as well.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

DZ is that length and girth or just length


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

sullyxlh said:


> DZ is that length and girth or just length



Just length. I also charge just a flat rate for all panfish of $100.00.


----------

